# Hard time removing CGA 580 Nipple



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I use a large pipe wrench, and others have said they use vise grips. If all else fails, you can take a file or grinder, flatten opposite edges of the nipple, put it in a bench vise, and then hulk out on the regulator (twisting the whole thing while the nipple theoretically stays put in the vise).

I've taken 7 or 8 nipples off using a pipe wrench and only had to resort to a vise twice, with one of those times having the nipple simply crack and corkscrew rather than unscrew from the reg.

So I have about an 80% success rate with a large pipe wrench.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

kevmo911 said:


> one of those times having the nipple simply crack and corkscrew rather than unscrew from the reg.
> 
> So I have about an 80% success rate with a large pipe wrench.


Kevmo, clamp the heavy duty vise grip on the stem of the nipple if the hex nut goes bad.


4" jaw bench vise, torque wrench, and heavy duty vise grip are the tools I use.
not yet have any nipple that not be able to loose so far, 30+ regulators have been through my hand.

CamMTX, take it to the mechanic shop where you get your car oil change done, ask the mechanics to take out the nipple for you, they have all the tools available.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

We put the reg in a vise rapping it with a towel and crank on it with a pipe wrench... had CGA nipples that were on with locktight and it still got them off... does take some effort though. good luck!


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Tried pipe wrench
Tried vise grips
Tried bench vise
Filed down opposite edges
Tried vise grips again
Tried bench vise
Further filed down opposite edges
Tried bench vise
Result:










That's a brass Victor VTS400, pretty old. The nipple really didn't want to come off. I've still got it somewhere, and may one day revisit it, but for a $20 shipped Evilbay special, I'm willing to take the hit and not sacrifice any more of my time anytime soon.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

I've never met anything that bad!
I guess the last method is to cut down the stem, drill in the port to get rid of the rest of the nipple that stuck in the regulator, then re-tap the 1/4" FNPT port.

It is an $50-$100 work if you hire somebody to do it, been through this a long time ago, a bolt dead locked on the metal frame of the mechanical shop air conditioner, even the mechanics didn't have the tools to do it at the spot and had to call in another specialized independent mechanic to take out the dead bolt. 
Thank god I have all the tools now, not effective but can tackle the stuck brass nipple.(Not steel, can't do it, tools I have are like toys to professional)


kevmo911 said:


> Tried pipe wrench
> Tried vise grips
> Tried bench vise
> Filed down opposite edges
> ...


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Bettatail said:


> I've never met anything that bad!
> I guess the last method is to cut down the stem, drill in the port to get rid of the rest of the nipple that stuck in the regulator, then re-tap the 1/4" FNPT port.
> 
> It is an $50-$100 work if you hire somebody to do it, been through this a long time ago, a bolt dead locked on the metal frame of the mechanical shop air conditioner, even the mechanics didn't have the tools to do it at the spot and had to call in another specialized independent mechanic to take out the dead bolt.
> Thank god I have all the tools now, not effective but can tackle the stuck brass nipple.(Not steel, can't do it, tools I have are like toys to professional)


If i ever run into somebody with an arc welder in their garage, I'd try that before drilling it out. Just fasten a steel cross perpendicular to the nipple, close to the body, and torque the heck out of it.

The worst part, of course, is that I don't even know if the thing works


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

WOW!! That is one unhappy CGA nipple! You might just put a propane torch on it and heat the brass part up a little. That will soften any sealant in there. Heat also has a knack for unseizing stuck parts. 

Speaking as a welder, you could definitely weld a cross bar on your mangled nipple and back it out. See if you've got a friend who can TIG weld. (That looks like a brass tube and a wire-feed / stick welder will just make a mess of things). Between better leverage and making the nipple CRAZY-SUPER-HOT welding is your best bet.


----------



## maknwar (Aug 10, 2008)

I would either do what bettatail said and cut it off, drill it out and retap it. Or i would just cut my losses and get another reg.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

Want to sell it for $20 Shipped?


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I have one of my single stage 580 stock removed by Bettatail.


----------



## CamMTX (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok Guys, I went over to my buddies house and we decided to work on it. We tried a bench vice, but it wasn't bolted down properly so we used a pipe wrench. We tried to use a small one but it wouldnt tighten so for a split second of loss of judgment we got a mallet and smacked the wrench that was gripping the CGA 580 Stem to try and get it off...Didnt work so we just used a larger pipe wrench. Well now I have a problem needless to say I looked at the outlet pressure guage that used to sit at exactly zero psi and now it hangs around -20psi!!! Will this matter? What do you think I should do?


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sell the reg to me for $20 shipped!


----------



## CamMTX (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah I don't think so!! HA


----------



## CamMTX (Jun 12, 2010)

Anybody know?


----------



## maknwar (Aug 10, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

if you want you can send all the parts to me I will put it all together and mail back... pm me if interested.


----------

